
Ask HN: Optimal Head Position While Working with a Laptop - SebNag_
Most of my work I do using my laptop. The setup usually is table + laptop + me sitting in a chair.  My Head is slightly looking down ( ~ 70 degrees ) and I start feeling some tensioning in my neck up to my head.<p>What&#x27;s the best head position while working with a laptop and how can I achieve it without huge efforts to make?
======
twobyfour
Laptops are terrible for posture. For good posture with a laptop, you'll need
a laptop riser and an external keyboard and mouse.

Adjust your chair or table height so that the tabletop is 1-3 inches below
your elbows. Sitting in the chair, with your elbows at a 90-degree angle and
your wrists straight, your fingers should droop to lightly touch the external
keyboard keys.

Measure the height of your laptop screen. With your arm at your side and your
head upright, measure the height distance between your elbow and your eyes.

Subtract the screen height from the elbow-eye distance. Then add 4 inches.
This is the height you should set your laptop riser at - the number of inches
your laptop should sit above the tabletop so that you can sit with good
posture and look straight ahead at the screen.

You'll notice most laptop risers don't go nearly that high. There are a few
adjustable ones out there that do (adjustable is good - the height formula
above is an inexact estimate), or you can prop your riser up on top of a box
or some books or reams of paper.

With everything properly adjusted, when you sit down with your shoulders
relaxed and head upright, and look straight ahead, your laptop should be
squarely in your field of view. Your eyes should be level with a spot a bit
below the top of the screen (roughly a third of the screen height).

Adjust the tilt of the laptop screen so that it's comfortable to look at from
this new position (the correct angle should be very close to 90 degrees).

Enjoy your improved posture and decreased neck and back pain!

------
SamReidHughes
Do you work out? The optimal head position is probably to vary it over time,
but for most people the first solution to try for problems like this is to
start a decent workout.

